# Just made a few trips to the woodshed



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2009)

Brought in 2 wheelbarrow loads.


----------



## fossil (Jan 26, 2009)

I just stepped out the workshop door, selected three splits from the stack, brought them in and reloaded the stove.  I'll keep you posted.  Rick


----------



## bsruther (Jan 26, 2009)

I just went outside the back door and picked up a piece of locust, a piece of cherry and two pieces of ash. I then brought them in and threw them in the stove, closed the door and opened the air. I don't know if I should mention it, or if it even makes any difference, but I had to give the pieces of ash a good whack to get the snow off of them. The smaller piece needed whacked twice.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> I just stepped out the workshop door, selected three splits from the stack, brought them in and reloaded the stove.  I'll keep you posted.  Rick





GOLD!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> I just went outside the back door and picked up a piece of locust, a piece of cherry and two pieces of ash. I then brought them in and threw them in the stove, closed the door and opened the air. I don't know if I should mention it, or if it even makes any difference, but I had to give the pieces of ash a good whack to get the snow off of them. The smaller piece needed whacked twice.




BWAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
















pics?


----------



## bsruther (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## fossil (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol:   Nice T-shirt, the blue looks good on you.  Rick


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2009)

Best Thread Ever.


----------



## fossil (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm thinking that next trip, I'll bring these three in.  I dunno...which ones would you guys pick?  Rick


----------



## bsruther (Jan 26, 2009)

I would opt for the three half round ones, just to the right of the ones that you have improperly chosen.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the three just out of frame to the left.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

I never saw a picture of goose bumps before. :lol: 

Right now, the stove is full of coals and I pulled a small split out of the oversized pickle jar but it was light.  It would've gone up like a slightly used tissue.  I quickly returned it and opted for another.  It went real well.  I read once where a guy put one in, waited until it caught fire, and took it out again.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 26, 2009)

I quickly got dressed and went out to do something important...but forgot what it was. So then I went back in and sat by the stove.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2009)

ROTFLMMFAO

THE ARROWS ARE KILLING ME!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that next trip, I'll bring these three in.  I dunno...which ones would you guys pick?  Rick




Rick-  It's only Monday.  Stick with the lightest ones and maybe only go two at a time.
Good luck friend and let us know how it goes-
Ken


----------



## fossil (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm only burning the little Century in the workshop...there's only so much it'll swallow at a time.  Typically one nice half-round in the back and then whatever else I can stuff in.  Don't worry, Kenny, I won't hurt myself, unless it's while re-splitting some of this wood.  Rick


----------



## bsruther (Jan 26, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> :lol:   Nice T-shirt, the blue looks good on you.  Rick


Thank you. I figured that it would provide good contrast against the hue of the splits.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 26, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> there's only so much it'll swallow at a time.  Typically one nice half-round in the back and then whatever else I can stuff in.


Wait a minute you never said that in your post. That changes everything. The logs that you chose are clearly the right ones.


----------



## fossil (Jan 26, 2009)

Had I been burning the big Liberty, you'd have been completely justified in pointing out what a stupid choice I'd made.  I should have made that clear from the outset of this erudite discussion.  I think your choice of attire, with the color blending and all, was marvelous.  Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> I think your choice of attire, with the color blending and all, was marvelous.  Rick



I concur that the brilliant blue really made the picture pop!
I'm more impressed with the number of splits balanced on one arm.  
As you mature, you may consider splitting that into two loads, or even more.
After looking at that picture twice, I had to sit down and take a break.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 26, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already half the load it used to be.


----------



## learnin to burn (Jan 27, 2009)

Question?  What kind of wood are those 3 splits you have in your arm? Is the 1 red oak?


----------



## glacialhills (Jan 27, 2009)

Let me guess.....you guys like watching paint dry also. It's been to dang cold out 'round here to "select" the right, properly aged vintage splits. We don't do more  do more than grab loads and hustle back inside.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jan 27, 2009)

I take my canvas tote outside- I must admit I bring in a few more splits than you. Good choice, though. Mine is like a 'wood buffet', a veritable smorgasbord of tree pieces. "Hmmm, let's take a few Locust, some of this gnarly Red Oak, and some of the Cherry. Oh, and a little bit of Oak kindling, and... ;-)


----------



## bsruther (Jan 27, 2009)

learnin to burn said:
			
		

> Question?  What kind of wood are those 3 splits you have in your arm? Is the 1 red oak?


The red one is cherry. No oak.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 27, 2009)

Just got home from a night out.  I loaded the stove with 3 pieces of wood.  When I wake up I'll re-load it, maybe with a blue or a green shirt on.


----------



## leaf4952 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just farted.  
But I thought about wood while I was doing it.


----------



## leaf4952 (Jan 27, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That happens when you guys get old.


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2009)

leaf4952 said:
			
		

> ...That happens when you guys get old.



We also begin to experience the onset of mentalpause, which seems to be pretty much the theme of this thread.   %-P   Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 27, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> leaf4952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank god that hasn't happened to me yet, knock on wood.
Whoopsie, somebodies knockin', gotta run. :gulp:


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 27, 2009)

My brother-in-law has a white car in Oregon.


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> My brother-in-law has a white car in Oregon.



No kidding?  I think I've seen him around.  Small world.  8-/  Rick


----------



## leaf4952 (Jan 27, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> leaf4952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, don't get me wrong. I love listening to you guys & making fun of ya'll.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 27, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> My brother-in-law has a white car in Oregon.




That's very interesting.
What color is it in Washington?


----------



## Jags (Jan 27, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 27, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I meant Washington State.
I should've clarified.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 27, 2009)

Rapid oxidation is occuring in my stove at this very moment and it doesn't concern me in the least.
Should it?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 27, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> Rapid oxidation is occuring in my stove at this very moment and it doesn't concern me in the least.
> Should it?




Where's your cat?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread is kinda like burning wood on acid.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 28, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guy called the cops to report his car stolen.  It was still daylight when he entered the hockey rink.  It was nightime when he came out.  When the cop arrived he described his car as "the same model as this brown car" which coincidentally was parked right where he parked his red car earlier.  It turned out the brown car had the same plate number too!  The streetlight turned his red car brown.  DOH!


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 28, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

>



is that what they call a "face cord"


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 28, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> Rapid oxidation is occuring in my stove at this very moment and it doesn't concern me in the least.
> Should it?



It depends.  Are you still wearing that blue shirt?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 28, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> Woodford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since it's heading for the stove, maybe it's a "stove cord".


----------



## fossil (Jan 28, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> ...Since it's heading for the stove, maybe it's a "stove cord".



If he paid more than about a nickel for it, I'd call it  "Rip Cord".  Rick


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 28, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since he probably didn't pay anything for it, it's a "zip cord".  In fact, it's probably hot.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 28, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It became hot...very hot.
Actually it's a reinactment of the previously mentioned wood fetching (in case nobody figured that out).
The original logs were massively huge. So huge that I pulled a ligament or corpuscle or something.
My forearm was pretty much dangling at that point, but the OP requested a pic and I felt obliged to provide.
So I mustered up the last bit of strength that my arm had and picked up the smallest piecies of said species and snapped the pic.


----------



## fossil (Jan 28, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> ...So I mustered up the last bit of strength that my arm had and picked up the smallest piecies of said species and snapped the pic.



Before or after you changed into the vivid blue T-shirt?  Sorry about your corpuscle, that's gotta hurt, get well soon!  Rick


----------



## bsruther (Jan 28, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Woodford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, it wasn't a T-shirt at all. It was one of those snuggle blankets that you see advertised on TV. I always wear it when I get wood.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 28, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Woodford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a better place.


----------



## syd3006 (Jan 28, 2009)

A guy's wife asks him "what are you going to do today" "nothing" he replies
The next day she again asks him "what are you going to do today" "nothing" he says again.
"You said thats what you were doing yesterday" she says "didn't get finished yet" he answers


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I meant Washington State.
> I should've clarified.



Clarification duly noted.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 28, 2009)

It's snowing today.
The wifes stitcher is going in to be serviced before we start on the thermal curtains.
I hope the roads are bad.


----------



## drewboy (Jan 28, 2009)

The roads are bad.


----------



## karri0n (Jan 28, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have one of those too, only it's the original, "The Slanket". Any time I "get wood", my wife quickly puts it on to make sure I know there's no funny business.




Just brought some wood in from the pile last night and put the tarp over it for the snow.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 28, 2009)

I just put a couple pieces of wood in my stove.  It's burning right now even as I type.


----------



## drewboy (Jan 28, 2009)

As Is Mine.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 28, 2009)

I should setup a HearthCam so that I can see how my fire is doing while I'm at work.  I have to assume the wife is taking good care of the fire.

Will have to make a few trips to the shed when I get home since the wife won't do that.


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> I just put a couple pieces of wood in my stove.  It's burning right now even as I type.



Does the typing increase or decrease the burning rate?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 28, 2009)

The roads were bad.
I had a burning desire.


----------



## karri0n (Jan 28, 2009)

Gonna go home and check on the stove. Leaving work now.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 28, 2009)

Just got home.  Brought in a few sticks and cleaned the glass.


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 29, 2009)

I just saw a beetle walk out of a piece of Hickory.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 29, 2009)

John, Paul, George, or Ringo?


----------



## wendell (Jan 29, 2009)

When I joined this site, I was amazed at the number of posts I saw next to many of your names.

I'm not amazed anymore. <G>


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 29, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> *I should setup a HearthCam so that I can see how my fire is doing while I'm at work*.  I have to assume the wife is taking good care of the fire.
> 
> Will have to make a few trips to the shed when I get home since the wife won't do that.




BWAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 29, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It definitely does.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 29, 2009)

UPDATE:  I got home from work around 11:00.  I left my air vents about 1/4 open so the fire was completely out.  I emptied the ash pan and rebuilt a fire, which is burning right now.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 29, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> Woodford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was joking. I wondered who bought those things.


----------



## leaf4952 (Jan 29, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHAHAAAAA HAA  Aahh HAAha hah h!  Now that's funny !


----------



## leaf4952 (Jan 29, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> karri0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "Slanket" does not stop the back door man.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 29, 2009)

leaf4952 said:
			
		

> Woodford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A hospital robe doesn't either.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 29, 2009)

I am at work for another 4.5 hours, unable to visit the wood shed and/or any back/front doors.  Such is life.


----------



## leaf4952 (Jan 29, 2009)

Woodford said:
			
		

> leaf4952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note To Self : Do not have car accident in Melbourne Kentucky.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 29, 2009)

I see the world through soot colored glass.  
Tomorrow I will bark up a tree.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 29, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I will bark up a tree.



Did you eat one?


----------



## karri0n (Jan 29, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I see the world through soot colored glass.
> *Tomorrow I will bark up a tree.*




But will it be the _right_ tree?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 30, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I will bark up a tree.


Don't worry.  It's bark is worse than its btu.


----------



## Todd (Jan 30, 2009)

You guys better go check your carbon monoxide detectors! Your getting silly. :lol:


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 30, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> You guys better go check your carbon monoxide detectors! Your getting silly. :lol:




Carbon monoxide detector, what an interesting concept.


----------



## fossil (Jan 30, 2009)

That's what birds are for.  Rick


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm about to leave for work.  I'll bank up the fire and when I get home I should have enough coal bed left to restart a good fire.

Tomorrow I'll have to make another trip to the woodshed.


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2009)

Roger, Roger.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 30, 2009)

Just went out to the woodshed to have a look.....determined that I have some wood stacked in neat rows....looked up at my chimney, and noticed that I had some sort of heat coming out of it. Went back inside the house to investigate.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 30, 2009)

Forgot to add that it took me 57 paces to get to the woodpile....but only 52 paces to return to the house.....time travel perhaps?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 30, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I'll have to make another trip to the woodshed.





"Bigg_Redd" -  "Brought in 2 wheelbarrow loads."


And so on, and so on, and so on.
Thanks Redd


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 31, 2009)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> Forgot to add that it took me 57 paces to get to the woodpile....but only 52 paces to return to the house.....time travel perhaps?



That's just spooky.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 31, 2009)

I just took a sip of coffee


----------



## Chief Ryan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just took a trip to the wood pile and found an old RATS nest. I think my backyard feral cat took care of the rat. I found his corpse a few months ago under my splitter.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 31, 2009)

The snow is starting to melt a little bit around the sides of my woodpile.  Stared at it awhile and went back inside 
by the stove.


----------



## karri0n (Feb 2, 2009)

Saw my cat scratching on one of the logs.


----------



## wendell (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not sure what you guys are doing bring in an arm load of wood at a time. Get the kids to load up the wagon and pull it right in to the stove.


----------



## North of 60 (Feb 4, 2009)

If a person needs to smile  Then this thread should do it. Awesome guys. Was very good therapy.
N of 60


----------



## garmar (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a major problem. I have three pieces of hickory and five pieces of oak. I can only fit five into my firebox.

Should I put in all five of the oak? Or all three of the hickory and two oak? But then I won't have any more hickory...

How about two hickory and three oak? But hickory burns hotter and it's 16 degrees out...

What do I do?!

Probably have to go back to the woodshed... dammit!


----------



## JustWood (Feb 4, 2009)

Had a dream about Keebler elves kidnapping me and holding me ransom in their oak tree cookie factory. All the while feeding me salmonella tainted peanut butter cookies.
Woke up this morning in wood shed with wood !

Things that make you go,,,,,    hmmm.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 4, 2009)

garmar said:
			
		

> I have a major problem. I have three pieces of hickory and five pieces of oak. I can only fit five into my firebox.
> 
> Should I put in all five of the oak? Or all three of the hickory and two oak? But then I won't have any more hickory...
> 
> ...


Buy a bigger stove.


----------



## wendell (Feb 5, 2009)

garmar said:
			
		

> I have a major problem. I have three pieces of hickory and five pieces of oak. I can only fit five into my firebox.
> 
> Should I put in all five of the oak? Or all three of the hickory and two oak? But then I won't have any more hickory...
> 
> How about two hickory and three oak? But hickory burns hotter and it's 16 degrees out...



Your forgot to look in your guidebook. On page 27 it clearly states that you need to first put in 2 hickory and 2 oak followed by 1 hickory and 3 oak.

You're welcome!


----------



## drewboy (Feb 5, 2009)

Bigg Redd has the coolest avatar in the universe.


----------



## Todd (Feb 5, 2009)

Is this what they call cabin fever?


----------



## Todd (Feb 5, 2009)

3000


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 5, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> 3000


Thanks to threads like this one. :D


----------



## garmar (Feb 5, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> garmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure?  :grrr:


----------



## wendell (Feb 5, 2009)

garmar said:
			
		

> wendell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I'm just telling what is in the book. And who am I to argue with that? 

BTW, doesn't everybody have a copy?

"Craig Issod's Guide to the Proper Ratio of Different Hardwoods to Obtain the Absolute Best Burn Rate and BTU Production Along with 1,000 More Things You Need to Know About Burning Wood"

I got it on Amazon!


----------



## Jags (Feb 5, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> I got it on Amazon!



All proceeds are being donated to the "Young Republicans" club.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, today is another "trip to the woodshed" day.  I'll take my time. . . probably play ball with the dog.  Should I do this?  

Wish me luck.


----------



## karri0n (Feb 5, 2009)

You should play Dog with the ball. Put on a mullet wig, use lots of profanity, and hunt that b!tcha$$ ball down. Once you get it down to the station, tell it you ain't got no beef personally, but you gotta do your job.


----------

